# TT Meet At H20?



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

It's that time of the year again fellas. I know there was a meet last year and the popo stopped by to kick us out. This was before I had my pos and I was with my buddy. So my question is will there be a TT gtg this year? If so who's down? Where at? Lets get the ball rolling








EDIT:
*When?* EDIT: Time Change!!! The meet will now be at 4:30!!
*Where? *Stephen Decatur High School
*List of those attending*



Jetta2.8
Billabong814
DougLoBue
ejg3855
liloldbie
Volc0mTT
GTIMK5_TJ
blknstunt718
r_wiggum01
bvgoosedd
AudiChild
ShockwaveCS
dubenvy
GirlieGirlRacing
TJ_MK2TT
Never OEM
DarthTTs?
Skineepuppy
culater?
AndrewMischief


----------



## Billabong814 (May 19, 2009)

i'm down, it'll be my first year attending :beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Ok I know more than 2 people want to meet up. Where is everyone?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be there and I'm praying my TT will be there too!

Where was the meet last year? I didn't attend 2009, but was last there in 2008 and went to the Corrado photo shoot & GTG - Since our cars are about equally as rare maybe they wouldn't mind if we combined forces? In 2008 I saw about 10 TT's and over 30 corrado's attended the photo shoot alone. It was pretty sick.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I'll be there and I'm praying my TT will be there too!
> 
> Where was the meet last year? I didn't attend 2009, but was last there in 2008 and went to the Corrado photo shoot & GTG - Since our cars are about equally as rare maybe they wouldn't mind if we combined forces? In 2008 I saw about 10 TT's and over 30 corrado's attended the photo shoot alone. It was pretty sick.


 I can't remember exactly, but I think it was around 118th street somewhere. If we can't get enough people on here to meet up I'll have a talk with the Corrodo group. I'll start a list of people attending. I'll post a thread in the MKII TT section too, and see if we can do a huge MKI and MKII TT meet:thumbup:


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

I will reserve this spot for my answer next week. I should be going but have to look into a few things first!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I am down. 1 of our 2 TT's will be there prolly the slower one.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Lets keep them coming:thumbup:


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm definitely down! Just need to get my block and tranny back in the car... should be ready!

I am staying at castle in the sand, fyi.


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

ill be there....


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

wish i could make it but sadly i will not be attending this year..... damn moving out


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

liloldbie said:


> I'm definitely down! Just need to get my block and tranny back in the car... should be ready!
> 
> I am staying at castle in the sand, fyi.


stayed there last year lots of fun.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

was fun last year... can't make it this year though..


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Ben do you remember where the meet was at last year? Still trying to figure out where this years will be.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

we should just rock the convention center.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah the meet last time was in some hotel parking lot but once i got there it was just mk2s and mk3s and I think I saw 2 TT's the whole time i was cruising that night...

convention center is the best bet


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

2008 we used an elementary school parking lot for the Corrado photo shoot. We were there for quite some time arranging those cars. It was west over the bridge but not as far as the convention center where the actual h2o show is.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> 2008 we used an elementary school parking lot for the Corrado photo shoot. We were there for quite some time arranging those cars. It was west over the bridge but not as far as the convention center where the actual h2o show is.


 Can you find the school on google maps and post the link? I would be down for bringing my tripod and camera:thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

And would you guys rather meet earlier so we have some daylight for a shoot? I'm not sure how the lighting will be


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

jetta2.8 said:


> And would you guys rather meet earlier so we have some daylight for a shoot? I'm not sure how the lighting will be



haha our car is not photo worthy  only HDR to cover up the blems


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL - My car will NOT be photo worthy, except for under the hood! I'll likely be rocking a nimbus grey front bumper, dented fender and a rear bumper in 50% shaved mode...

Pretty sure this is it as I remember getting a red bull at the Exxon across the street: 

Stephen Decatur High *School*‎










Yep that's definitely it because I stopped at a Walmart right afterwards east on RT50. It was a nice change of pace from the strip with the cops patrolling constantly and the 30mph limits. We hung out there for a good two hours then took the photo. The parking lot was bigger than that as well and there was a small area that had an overhang to avoid the rain where we took the picture from.


2008 photo


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I can dig that. So it's settled. We'll make the school our meeting spot.


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

im there :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

hopefully ill make it. mine looks bone stock. but there's something special under the hood


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like we're getting a nice little group here. I'm glad to see this forum picking up and can't wait to see everyone soon:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

we should all meet at one spot... and than cruise out to another spot to chill


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Well once we all show up at the school for the meet we can all cruise up the strip together. I like the idea of seeing 10 or so TT's tearing up the strip.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

and by tearing you mean doing 30mph on the dot right? The backroads by the school aren't as bad as the strip though.

Ocean City PD decided that H2o is their primary source of income for the year a long time ago...

Photo whoring from h2o 2008...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> and by tearing you mean doing 30mph on the dot right? The backroads by the school aren't as bad as the strip though.


 haha sure. I've never had problems with the cops, but we can play it safe


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

added this to my h2oi consolidated gtg list...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot! That's quite a list. It's about time somebody got organized and did that:thumbup:


----------



## AudiChild (Mar 7, 2009)

Count me in also !!!:thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

im in


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

Might swing by. My Girlfriend will have her TT and i will be in my MKV.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

13 and counting:thumbup:. Looks like we'll have a good turn out after all. 
Pics of my car


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks till the show bump:thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Updated with some MKII TT's:thumbup:


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

ill be there in the aviator


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

skineepuppy said:


> ill be there in the aviator


 You're on the list. One week till the show bump


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ps. i cant effin wait !


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

dam why so late? im juss comin down for saturday during the day cuz i got no money to spend the night but i might be there.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i dunno if the time is good... i wanna attend the limbo air show.. 

why dont we make it a bit earlier.. 
like 4:30p.m


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

If you guys are all down for 4:30 I can change it. Everyone ok with that?


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

thats a much better time cuz im juss comin down for the day.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

im okey with that.. 
try to get every one number, and do a mass text message


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> im okey with that..
> try to get every one number, and do a mass text message


 I like the sound of that. I'll post it up on the front page. If you guys want to pm me your numbers I'll remind you guys Saturday morning:thumbup:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

ill toss up my number on here, no stalkerish heads in here right?  

914.564.2310 
[email protected]


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Doug - (631) 759-6559

I agree on the time change for picture qualities...


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

Drew- 717 654 2322


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Keep them coming guys. My number is (610) 406-7992. 
-James


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

*hoping to make it to this!*

bringing the camera for a group pano shot for sure!:beer:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe next year.  
Have fun, wish I could be there.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

bizkidf3 said:


> bringing the camera for a group pano shot for sure!:beer:


 Prolly:thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

SteveCJr said:


> Maybe next year.
> Have fun, wish I could be there.


 My apologies


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

ill have my canon


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

Argggh. The mk2 gtg is sat. at 4:30 also. I wanted to roll with my dads TT to the gtg but not sure if I want to blow off the mk2 gtg. Is 4:30 set in stone yet? :banghead:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

haze from hell said:


> Argggh. The mk2 gtg is sat. at 4:30 also. I wanted to roll with my dads TT to the gtg but not sure if I want to blow off the mk2 gtg. Is 4:30 set in stone yet? :banghead:


 Yeah I think so, but we will chill there for a little bit before we head out for a little cruise. Give me a call before you leave the other gtg to see if we're still there:thumbup:


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

Very cool! I think we are going to blow off the MK2 gtg, I would rather see all the TTs together. My mk2 has some TT parts so I dont think anyone will mind if I tag along with with the old man to the TT gtg.  See ya soon!!


----------



## AndrewMischief (Sep 22, 2010)

Ill show up with my mk2 tt


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ill bring my camera


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

haze from hell said:


> Very cool! I think we are going to blow off the MK2 gtg, I would rather see all the TTs together. My mk2 has some TT parts so I dont think anyone will mind if I tag along with with the old man to the TT gtg.  See ya soon!!


 It's all good. Your more than welcome to stop by and hangout:thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

AndrewMischief said:


> Ill show up with my mk2 tt


 That makes 20!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

As it looks my TT appears to be stuck in the shop still. I haven't gone down there yet but even if it was to be finished tonight I wouldn't want to drive it down with new motor/clutch/turbo kit and everything else you can think of I'm just asking for something to go wrong.

I'll be at the TT meet, but I'll be in my buddies B6 S4... bringing the V8 beast! Just wanted to post so you might count one car out of the picture- sorry guys.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

soo tempted to drive downthere for the day.... i cant believe im missing h2o damn it


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> As it looks my TT appears to be stuck in the shop still. I haven't gone down there yet but even if it was to be finished tonight I wouldn't want to drive it down with new motor/clutch/turbo kit and everything else you can think of I'm just asking for something to go wrong.
> 
> I'll be at the TT meet, but I'll be in my buddies B6 S4... bringing the V8 beast! Just wanted to post so you might count one car out of the picture- sorry guys.


 Completely understandable:thumbup:. You had better stop by though


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

AnotherReflex said:


> soo tempted to drive downthere for the day.... i cant believe im missing h2o damn it


 Well I mean it is kind of a big deal haha. You probably should:thumbup:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I'm so pumped for this weekend! I'll see you guys there!


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

change of plans guys, i wont be down till sat. night or late afternoon


----------

